# Trying to learn the area Bastrop/Christmas/Drum Bays



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Howdy,

I'm looking for someone who knows the area well and is willing to teach for a free ride. I'll pay gas, bait, beer. Person must really know the area so i can be safe with my Kenner 18.5/115hp. I've fished the area with my friend and love the area, but never paid attention and he had twins. So, he no longer fishes as much as i'd like to.

Must be friendly and somewhat patient.

Thanks,

Grant


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

nobody ey?


----------



## Asturven (May 9, 2006)

Grant,

I sent you a message

I am also interested in that area. Are there any guides that fish that area?

thanks

Ivan


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Capt. Randall Groves

http://www.grovesguide.com/


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I would call Anthony Pieper or Randall Groves


----------



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I assume your main concern is tearing up your rig. I know most of cold pass is deep but I am not an expert on the full bay system. VCBay has been a place for wade gigging so there is good reason to be cautious. Also, I've heard adjoining Bastrop Bay is getting some action. I'll be in a yak on the weekend of 7/10-7/13. CBay is too large for a full report but if I'll scout the terrain as best I can and if I remember I'll PM you or reply back on this thread.


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Just checking back in ... any reports?



Troutchaser1 said:


> I assume your main concern is tearing up your rig. I know most of cold pass is deep but I am not an expert on the full bay system. VCBay has been a place for wade gigging so there is good reason to be cautious. Also, I've heard adjoining Bastrop Bay is getting some action. I'll be in a yak on the weekend of 7/10-7/13. CBay is too large for a full report but if I'll scout the terrain as best I can and if I remember I'll PM you or reply back on this thread.


----------

